# Classes I'm teaching at Mobile Tech Expo in Orlando Florida January 26th 2023



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Classes I'm teaching at Mobile Tech Expo in Orlando Florida January 26th 2023*


*Get to my class early - they are standing room only!*











Have to say, I'm HAPPY to only be teaching 3 classes at the 2023 Mobile Tech Expo trade show. For the last 10 years I've taught *8 classes* at each MTE event. While I love sharing the skills and knowledge for detailing cars, boats and now sub-surface glass polishing, I also have always wanted to attend some of the other classes at this event but have never been able to do so.

Thank you to all the staff at MTE for always providing me with a huge conference room for my classes for the last 10 years, including last year when we we're the first company to have a *full-size car IN our classroom*.


*My 3 topics at MTE for 2023


1: Machine Dry Sanding to Remove Orange Peel*
Time: 1:00pm – 1:45pm

*2: Sub-surface Glass Polishing and Ceramic Glass Coatings*
Time: 2:00pm – 2:45pm

*3: Extreme Boat Detailing – Machine Sanding & Gelcoat Ceramic Coatings*
Time: 3:00pm – 3:45pm




*Location*
Rosen Shingle Creek Resort
9939 Universal Blvd.
Orlando, FL 32819


*More information*

*Mobile Tech Expo Website*




*Here's the sign that was out front of my classroom last year*

I've been teaching 8 classes a year for the last 10 years. This year? I've cut it back to 3 classes. I'm going to take in a few of the other classes to see how other's do it at MTE.











Mike


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

*Click HERE to register for the 2023 Mobile Tech Expo Show*











When you consider the volume and quality of classes you can take in a single day, the $150.00 price is a super value plush lunch and an MTE T-Shirt!


See you there!


Mike Phillips


----------

